# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  дефрагментация реестра

## Dr.Xmas

народ, тут мне вопрос задали, чем можно под вин хр проверить реестр на ошибки и дефрагментировать. очень желательно фриваре.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Minos

Дефрагментирую  обычно этим http://www.elcor.net/rdefrag.php, чищу разными утилитами.

----------


## Minos

Из бесплатных мне для дефрагментации когда-то советовали это http://www.sysinternals.com/ntw2k/fr...gedefrag.shtml, но сам не пользовался.

----------


## pig

Pagedefrag - это, судя по имени, для дефрагментации файла подкачки. Вещь полезная, поскольку "родной" дефрагментатор этого не делает.

А вот что такое "дефрагментация реестра"? Если речь о файлах, то, по идее, должен справиться "родной" дефрагментатор. По крайней мере, фирменный Diskeeper, урезанная версия которого и встроена в Windows, как-то справляется.

----------


## Geser

> урезанная версия которого и встроена в Windows


Это ты о чем?

----------


## Geser

> народ, тут мне вопрос задали, чем можно под вин хр проверить реестр на ошибки и дефрагментировать. очень желательно фриваре.


Чистил раньше нортоновской утилитой. Правда толку особого никогда не замечал.

----------


## userr

Мне кажется, надо различать 2 вещи:
1. дефрагментация файлов реестра на диске - чтобы каждый файл был единым куском. Это делает pagedefrag от sysinternals
2. изменение структуры и уменьшение размера файлов реестра. Это, имхо, делает elcor.net/rdefrag (сам я им не пользовался). Бесплатная утилита этого типа:
http://home.t-online.de/home/lars.hederer/erunt

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> народ, тут мне вопрос задали, чем можно под вин хр проверить реестр на ошибки и дефрагментировать. очень желательно фриваре.


Одна из наилучших утилит проверки/лечения ошибок есть в Нортон-утилитах (я реально применял пару лет назад, работает нормально и качественно - причем не столько в области чистки, сколько в области поиска разных логических ошибок типа ссылок на отсутсвующий файл). А вот дефрагментация ... не знаю, для файла на диске она еще что-то даст, но вот внутренняя дефрагментация самой структуры - не думаю. Я пару лет назад делал замеры, чистка реестра разными утилитами типа RegCleaner и попытки его дефрагментации видимого прироста быстродействия не давали, а вот шансов нажить новые глюки из-за ошибок в работе оптимизатора - это запросто.

----------


## pig

> Это ты о чем?


О том, что в Windows 2K/XP/2003 используется Diskeeper Lite (не один в один публично доступная версия, но функционально близкая). В Германии даже был большой скандал с MS из-за того, что Executive Software, которая делает Diskeeper, связана с сайентологами. Хотели на этом основании Windows запретить  :Wink:

----------


## Geser

> О том, что в Windows 2K/XP/2003 используется Diskeeper Lite (не один в один публично доступная версия, но функционально близкая). В Германии даже был большой скандал с MS из-за того, что Executive Software, которая делает Diskeeper, связана с сайентологами. Хотели на этом основании Windows запретить


Diskeeper вроде должен предотвращать фрагментацию, а диск в XP фрагментируется будь здоров. В чём прикол?

----------


## pig

В том, что Lite. Версия Pro дефрагментирует в фоне (если настроена, конечно), а в Lite есть только интерактивный режим, вызываемый через свойства диска. Ещё у Pro есть boot mode, где дефрагментируется файл подкачки и MFT, консолидация каталогов делается.

----------


## Geser

> В том, что Lite. Версия Pro дефрагментирует в фоне (если настроена, конечно), а в Lite есть только интерактивный режим, вызываемый через свойства диска. Ещё у Pro есть boot mode, где дефрагментируется файл подкачки и MFT, консолидация каталогов делается.


А ты пользовался Pro? Действительно делает своё дело в фоне и не тормозит комп?

----------


## pig

Пользуюсь и очень доволен. Торможения случаются, когда Diskeeper просыпается во время дисковых операций - типа я решил развесистую папку заархивировать, RAR пошёл её обшаривать, а тут этот друг вылез. Но если дефрагментировать особо нечего (нормальный режим работы; специальные случаи вроде "только что установили Sims" в расчёт не берём), то он обратно в спячку уходит быстро. У меня стоит версия 7, я настроил smart mode, поэтому он дефрагментирует часто, но мелкими порциями.

P.S. Pro - это моё краткое обозначение, чтобы подчеркнуть отличие от Lite. Они делят по-другому: Server, Workstation и Lite. По-моему, сейчас ещё и Enterprise версия появилась, с единым центром управления для всей сети. Давно я к ним не заглядывал. Что значит Set and Forget  :Wink:

----------


## Dr.Xmas

> чищу разными утилитами.


а какими? можно одну, самую эффективную...   :Wink:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Самой лучшей к сажелению,как всегда не найти....это как говорится дело предпочтений.Попробуйте все которые здесь предлагали возможно что-то Вам понравится.
Если честно сказать я не думаю, что-это существенно даст прирост производительноси..... хотя попробуйте  :Smiley: .

С уважением Jolly Rojer.

----------


## egik

По обзорам самым крутым считаеться diskeeper , он и системные файлы дефрагментирует в том числе.
только системный файлы дефрагментирует Pagedefrag, он и бесплатен.
а по реестру из бесплатных RegOrganizer.

----------


## BARS

Fix-It Utilites.
Содержат в себе: RegistryDefrag, RegistryFixer, RegistryEditor, RegistryCleaner

----------


## drongo

для чистки я TuneUP utilities использую 
http://www.tune-up.com/products/tuneup-utilities/
. нужное не убивает   :Wink: 
дефрагментатор ихний у меня глючит . говорит слишком дефрагментирован , сейчас исправлю . а после исправления и повторного запуска - опять тоже самое .
бесплатный на 20 дней , потом всё равно работает , если нажать продолжить . подарок от програмистов  ;D

а для мелких чисток , мне нравиться ccleaner : http://www.ccleaner.com/  совершенно бесплатный и без шпионов .

----------


## egik

можно дополнительно пользоваться программами, которые устанавливают и удаляют программы, они тоже подчишаю реест за ними, типа ashampoo

----------


## Casper

> Пользуюсь и очень доволен. Торможения случаются, когда Diskeeper просыпается во время дисковых операций - типа я решил развесистую папку заархивировать, RAR пошёл её обшаривать, а тут этот друг вылез. Но если дефрагментировать особо нечего (нормальный режим работы; специальные случаи вроде "только что установили Sims" в расчёт не берём), то он обратно в спячку уходит быстро. У меня стоит версия 7, я настроил smart mode, поэтому он дефрагментирует часто, но мелкими порциями.
> 
> P.S. Pro - это моё краткое обозначение, чтобы подчеркнуть отличие от Lite. Они делят по-другому: Server, Workstation и Lite. По-моему, сейчас ещё и Enterprise версия появилась, с единым центром управления для всей сети. Давно я к ним не заглядывал. Что значит Set and Forget


Сейчас уже 9-я версия вышла. Изменений в ней, по сравнению с 7-ой, много, среди прочих и дизайн.
Вещь стоящая - однозначно! Но вот про то, что Windows использовал Lite версию Diskeeper-a для меня новость... Уж больно хр...й у Windows дефрегментатор!  :Wink:

----------


## Minos

> Сейчас уже 9-я версия вышла. Изменений в ней, по сравнению с 7-ой, много, среди прочих и дизайн.
> Вещь стоящая - однозначно! Но вот про то, что Windows использовал Lite версию Diskeeper-a для меня новость... Уж больно хр...й у Windows дефрегментатор!


А в windows не lite версия, а еще более урезанная. Мне lite версия Diskeeper попала с материнской платой, до сих пор пользуюсь.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Скептик

Есть такая утилитка, можно поискать в интернете по заглавию. Именоо этим и занимаеться Resplendent Registrar . впрочем кажеться сча и сайт укажу http://www.resplendence.com/buynow. Она платная, но че то денег не просит. Да и поиском в реестре нормально занимаеться

----------

